# School Violence-The Bulletproof Mind



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Lt Colonel Dave Grossman presentation:
School Violence-The Bulletproof Mind
December 2, 2013
Locatiion: Randolph, Ma.
Hosted by: Holden PD

Please go to the following link for details:
https://extranet.riss.net/public/ff492670-d0ea-4150-9586-07224f0114b8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Once again, can not reccomend this enough.


----------

